# Can you use a golf cart motor in an EV?



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry no. A golf cart motor is too small for that application. You would want something closer to 10hp. Furthermore, golf cart motors generally do not have a bearing on the front of the rotor, so they don't work for automotive applications in general. They really only work well on golf cart differentials and the golf cart diff would need to be under a 700lb car.

For a detailed conversation on what types of low-buck motors might work for your application, click on the thread that is stickied at the top of the Technical Discussion forum, Forklift Motors, Choosing a Good One.


----------



## SciTech02 (Jun 21, 2008)

I see. Sadly, forklift motors are harder to find than golf cart motors (very few on eBay and other sites at a given time). I will, however, look into it.

Thank you.


----------



## MarxNutz (Apr 5, 2008)

You might check out the seller on eBay named "forkliftmotors"... It's a company in Birmingham, AL that sells forklift motors n such. Their prices seem to be pretty good.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Also try Jim at High Torque Electric. He is famous in the EV world for converting bland forklift motors into rather decent EV motors - and of course, these motors are cheaper than ADC or Net Gain motors.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> Sorry no. A golf cart motor is too small for that application. You would want something closer to 10hp.


Hmm. One golf cart motor per wheel? Would sum up to about 20 hp, wouldn't that work...?

No, I'm not entirely serious. But it's a fun thought.


----------



## rebenergy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you for asking that question.
I have a number of customized golf carts. They came from a poultry industry and were used in the egg houses. The widths of these units have all been cut down to less than 30 inches, so to drive between the cages. In the past I have built little yard trucks with dump boxes. I made them to look similar to the John Dear Gator, but smaller. 
I have been entertaining the idea of placing two motor/rear-end units side-by-side and coupling to the auto’s wheals and suspension, to avoid the 700 hundred pound weight carrying capacities problems. 
My questions were about the Hp and energy efficiencies of using two motors/rear-end sets. It seemed like a lot of mechanical gearing to go through and I would loose a lot of power into heat.


----------



## wvomike (Sep 30, 2016)

OK, what about an electric Trike?
I have this Club Car electric motor and differential with axles. Cable brake, but that can be upgraded.

Can this 48V motor spin fast enough to go street legal speeds?
What if I could get 17" rims on it? Would that difference in diameter help?


----------

